# Greetings



## ronnyreagan (Apr 4, 2007)

Just saying Hi.

I'm 23, a programmer, and new to keeping mantids. I'm mainly getting into it for photography purposes. My gallery (mantis &amp; others) can be viewed here


----------



## stevesm (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi &amp; Welcome. I started keeping Mantids for Photography too. You can see my shots here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/destinysagent/

Have fun


----------



## Ian (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum.

Some lovely photos you have there, nice work


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome! I just went through your pictures. They're nice!


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

WElcome, gotta go and look at your pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

:wink: Awesome pics, if u can make those bugs look good what can u do for really nice things!


----------

